# Now heading out bribie ocean side 6am



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Now heading out from 8th ave tomorrow morning 6am

Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm going out of Scarbie early tommorow.....might be pushing my luck going out twice so I wont be joining you.
Let you know howI go.
If your planning on going to Redcliffe in the arvo. Main bite period for me is right on sunset.....about 20-100 mtrs down current from any of the major rocky point.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

change of plans heading out first thing tomorrow morning 6am bribie ocean side


----------

